
Show HN: GeekJobs.io – a daily listing of all geek jobs on a map - theskhan
https://geekjobs.io/
======
theskhan
Hello HN users,

GeekJobs.io is an aggregator of all geek jobs
(software/programming/development etc jobs). It also displays jobs on a map
for easy navigation.

I am working on this site from last many months. It is still in very early
stage. Few of the functionality still need some work. I am posting now to get
some feedback.

Note: Map currently does not display properly on a mobile browser.

------
chasedehan
Search doesn't work - for instance enter "Utah" or New Mexico and it either
cannot find anything or return jobs in Switzerland.

A smarter search for catching states, zip codes, or cities would be greatly
beneficial

~~~
bernardhalas
Same here - I entered "Munich" and nothing came up. In the list below there
were only US jobs listed so I was wondering if this is portal is focused on
the US market only. However looking into the map I saw there were supposed to
be 41 jobs listed in Munich.

BTW, if you'd like to get more UX feedback, please feel free to visit our free
UX community platform at
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)

------
herbst
This looks awesome! I would love to see the country the jobs are from, on the
remote jobs tho. Taxes, pension and stuff make this more relevant than it
seems :)

------
mikhailfranco
See [http://whoishiring.io](http://whoishiring.io)

or 'whorishironing' as it is known in these parts.

------
stephenr
FYI map view on iOS just plain doesn't work.

It shows the same list again but with bits of random text over the list.

